# iPhone Simulator



## wnowak1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi. Installed the iPhone SDK, but the simulator does not launch. In fact, I can't find it anywhere on the system.  Any ideas? 

I have OS 10.5.2 Dual 2 GHz PowerPC G5.  


Thanks,


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 23, 2008)

The simulator is Intel Mac only but you can extract it from the installer with Pacifist and I believe it'll work.  You have to also debug an application within XCode to launch the simulator.


----------

